# Divorce/Leaving the state with children



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

Has anyone been able to accomplish this successfully? I'm feeling more and more like we're too far gone. 

This state was never meant to be a permanent place. The current agreement is he finishes his PhD here, does his postdoc elsewhere, then we go back home. What would custody look like if I wanted to go back home? Due to finances he would probably only be able to visit for a couple of weeks in the summer and a couple of long weekends. 

I know nothing beats talking to an actual lawyer. I was just wondering if the courts typically frown on someone for wanting to take the children out of state.


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes, talk to a lawyer. Mine told me that if divorce hadn't been filed, and I moved with the kids THEN filed, they'd have a hard time making me move back. She also told me that I should start making it look like I was already planning on moving (rental apps, job apps, etc.). Once the divorce is filed, it becomes stickier. He can MAKE you come back with the kids.


----------

